# Problem mit Phonic Mixer



## huxi0 (23. November 2013)

Hallo, ich hab ein phonic Mixer und wollte darüber den Pc Sound haben. allerdings klappt das nur 5 Sekunden und dann ist der Ton weg. Zieh ich dann den Stecker und stecke ihn wieder rein, geht es auch wieder nur 5 Sekunden. Was kann das sein?
------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit: 
Habs hinbekommen. Hab den Treiber immer von einer Festplatte installiert. Hab den jetzt auf mein Rechner kopiert und von dort aus noch ein mal Installiert und nun gehts komischerweise


----------

